# Model 3 Tire Performance, 18" with Snow Tires vs. 19" with All Season



## jace (Mar 16, 2019)

Will be taking a road trip next week from Chicago to Toronto in our Long Range RWD M3. I currently have 18" Aero Wheels on the car with the Hakka R3 Winter Tires. I am debating putting the 19" Sport Wheels back on prior to leaving with the Conti Pro Contact All Season tires. Thoughts on what wheels will provide better range? The temps during this trip are expected to be 30-50°f.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

For highway speeds, aerodynamics will dominate. Leave the 18s on.


----------



## El Matadurr (Feb 15, 2019)

If you take the aero covers off, the range will likely be similar to the 19 inch wheels. But with the aeros on, even with winter tires, the 18 inch wheels will be better.

Best to be safe, anyway. Who knows how bad the roads are as you go further north.

P.S. Wash that car!


----------

